# Fuente de voltaje positivo y negativo



## voyteck (Dic 12, 2007)

Necesito crear una fuente con voltaje positivo y negativo para alimentar un termometro digital, pero quisiera saber si esto puede ser a partir de algunos transformadores que tengo de ciertos aparatos que ya no me funcionan.


Tengo tres transformadores:

12 volts  750 mA --------------- Era de un modem por cable dsl
12 volts  100 mA --------------- De un telefono inalambrico
5.9 volts 375 mA ----------------Cargador de un celular


¿Es posible aprovecharlos o tengo que empezar desde cero y armar una fuente?

Si es posible emplear alguno ¿Cual me recomiendan?


Saludos a todos los compañeros


----------



## mabauti (Dic 13, 2007)

yo he hecho varios y podria decir que todos te sirven.

pero : y cuales son las caracteristicas del termometro digital? no lo dices


----------



## voyteck (Dic 13, 2007)

disculpa es el termometro digital hecho con un ICL7107, el LM35 y el LM358 con que estoy atorado desde hace tiempo.  Pienso alimentarlo con cualquiera de estas fuentes, ¿Cual me recomiendas por las especificaciones de mi termometro ?  Podrias proporcionarme el diagrama necesario para hacer la conversion?

gracias y saludos


----------



## mabauti (Dic 13, 2007)

aqui te va uno sencillo, el negativo se obtiene a partir del IC usando compuertas NOT.
http://www.profesormolina.com.ar/circuitos/circuitos.php?codigo=258

suerte!


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 13, 2007)

Sabes cual es el voltaje y el amperaje requerido por el circuito?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 13, 2007)

Unos 350mA sobre la rama positiva y unos 10mA sobre la negativa.


Cundo se refieren a Transformadores son tales o son son adaptadores ?


----------



## tecnicdeso (Dic 18, 2007)

Es posible realizar una fuente simétrica con rectificador de onda completa  a partir de un bobinado simple.

Se trata de un espejo de tensión, no funciona bien con mucha carga, pero para lo que estais comentando, es perfecto. 

Se realiza un rectificador de onda completa para la rama positiva, y se fabrica otro rectificador de onda completa, y en la parte de alterna se ubican dos condensadores np en la entrada alterna en serie con las dos entradas del rectificador de la rama negativa.


----------



## Dano (Dic 18, 2007)

tecnicdeso dijo:
			
		

> Es posible realizar una fuente simétrica con rectificador de onda completa  a partir de un bobinado simple.
> 
> Se trata de un espejo de tensión, no funciona bien con mucha carga, pero para lo que estais comentando, es perfecto.
> 
> Se realiza un rectificador de onda completa para la rama positiva, y se fabrica otro rectificador de onda completa, y en la parte de alterna se ubican dos condensadores np en la entrada alterna en serie con las dos entradas del rectificador de la rama negativa.



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/fuente-doble.htm

Saludos


----------



## voyteck (Dic 23, 2007)

compañeros disculpen pero no soy muy conocedor en electronica podrian explicarme con terminos mas sencillos que debo de hacer para convertir estos transformadores en una fuente con voltaje positivo y negativo?

Digo que materiales necesito o que parte del diagrama es la que tengo que hacer


----------



## Daniel.more (Dic 23, 2007)

simplemente es hacer esto con el transformador a la salida de voltios que tu proyecto requiera

un saludo


----------



## Dano (Dic 23, 2007)

Daniel.more dijo:
			
		

> simplemente es hacer esto con el transformador a la salida de voltios que tu proyecto requiera
> 
> un saludo



Este esquema no funcionaría ya que el transformador que dispone voyteck no tiene partición.

Saludos


----------



## Froylan (Jun 4, 2011)

hola que tal yo necesito una fuente de +-40 volts y tengo uns transformador con derivacion central y armo este diagrama si resultaria o el diagrama no sirve en general??


----------

